

What the credit crunch means for the internet - austino
http://www.zmogo.com/web/what-the-credit-crunch-means-for-the-internet-part-one/
Gripped as we are in the worst recession since the ‘Great’ one, the respective sphincters of all Business Owners are twitching violently. And with good reason: money is dropping out of the systems at an alarming rate, demand across all geographical and international boundaries is down and falling and it has never been more difficult for an entrepreneur to make a buck or two. There are, however, signs that the web is going to emerge out of this current crisis as a stronger place to do business, and more importantly what money is spent over the next twelve months by consumers will be more likely to be spent online. This translates into increased revenue from web based advertising and affiliates, as well as increased revenue from recommendations, product placement and even direct selling. You will note that this is the way in which most web businesses generate their income. So to understand how to maximise your revenue in the coming months, it is a good idea to understand what is happening and what is likely to happen in the use of the internet by consumers.
======
sitech
In the face of the generally gloomy hiring and financial situation in the US
and around the world, the high-tech industry added 78,300 jobs between January
and July of 2008, a minuscule but significant 1.3 % rise, for a total of 5.92
million. The increase marks the fourth straight year high-techies added jobs,
according to the American Electronics Association's (AeA) which conducted the
job study. The AeA survey is compiled from the US Bureau of Labor Statistics'
Current Employment Survey.

------
austino
Isn't the tech sector weathering the storm better than other industries?

------
austino
good stats; thanks sitech.

